# Calie and Hugo saying HELLO! (Pic heavy)



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Woke them up today so calie looks grumpy









And so does Hugo lol









Calie on the scratch tree 






















































Maybe one day these two will become buddies? :biggrin5:


















Cobi for sure cant get enough of the cats lol









Calie and Hugo watching maya and taking it easy









This face says it all, hugo doesnt want to be buddies with the dogs i think haha









Calie Posing


















Calies not too sure about Maya company



























Thankx for looking !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Absolutely stunning cats, what breed are they?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Fantastic Piccys.
Love the cat/Dog window pics...
You seem to get all your cats at brilliant angles...
So brill!!!
Love to see updated pictures


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the ones of them and Cobi lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Stunning cats, beautiful pics....love the one with the gsd looking through the doors...lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

They're Maine Coons lol xx

Natik, they're very beautiful, you should be very proud xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Brilliant pics!! They are looking gorgeous as ever!

D x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Absolutely stunning cats, what breed are they?


Thank u! They both are Maine Coons!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awwhhh! Thank u all for the comments! :001_smile:

Now the dogs are used to the cats we try to get the cats to get used to the dogs lol (we forgot about that part :blink 
They still frightened to move about when the dogs are on the loose but they doing great for having two muzzles in their face all the time :001_tongue: Hugo lets the dogs come up and the dogs lick him all over lol 
calie is more of a fighter and will not allow them anywhere near her :hand:


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

If I didn't have Siamese and Orientals I would have Maine Coons
they are beautiful cats and yours are STUNNING!! :thumbup1::thumbup1:
beautiful pics


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Stunning cats, I love them! Where did you get the scratching post cally is on? I would love to get one like that.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

may said:


> If I didn't have Siamese and Orientals I would have Maine Coons
> they are beautiful cats and yours are STUNNING!! :thumbup1::thumbup1:
> beautiful pics


thank u may! 

Maine coons are just big massive cuddlers, they are just great! :thumbup:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Stunning cats, I love them! Where did you get the scratching post cally is on? I would love to get one like that.


Thank u! 

Ive got it from zooplus but not sure if they still have it as it was about 2 years ago we bought it....but it might be worth having a look.

It actually should be attached to the ceiling but we just let the bit off


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful pics of beautiful cats!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

very pretty kitty's!


----------



## Amigo22 (Jan 11, 2009)

They are really cute! Do they get along with the dog?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fab pictures! I just love Hugo's grumpy look!
And I think I have to agree with May - if I didn't have Siamese MCs would be my next choice! They are so cuddly looking! I'll bet they can purr well too.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank u all....for the lovely comments! 



Amigo22 said:


> They are really cute! Do they get along with the dog?


Not yet lol They still frightened of the dogs but getting slowly more confident. Hugo wouldnt hurt the dogs but calie would definitly defend herselve if they would come anywhere near her :hand:
Yesterday they were walking about in the room while one of the dogs was there and it was so funny, as hugo stopped started making weird miowing noises at the dog (sounded more like he was calling the dog bad names haha) giving her the baddest of look and then walked away haha



lymorelynn said:


> Fab pictures! I just love Hugo's grumpy look!
> And I think I have to agree with May - if I didn't have Siamese MCs would be my next choice! They are so cuddly looking! I'll bet they can purr well too.


I just need to look at calie and then the purring starts haha 
She is a purr-machine working 24/7 while hugo only purrs when u stroke him for a while :blink:


----------

